# Best Disinfectant or Cleaner for a glass vivarium?



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I am looking for a good reptile disinfectant or cleaner to use in the glass vivarium we have, which is the best one to go for or is there a good range to look at?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## faultydroneunplugged (Aug 31, 2009)

F10, get the concentrated stuff, dilute it yaself, and it lasts for ages  

Meadows Animal Healthcare - Disinfectant Products


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

faultydroneunplugged said:


> F10, get the concentrated stuff, dilute it yaself, and it lasts for ages
> 
> Meadows Animal Healthcare - Disinfectant Products


Hi 

Thanks for the info about F10, it looks excellent stuff and kills a lot of bugs, also I worked out that a 100ml bottle of the concentrated stuff would do 50 litres, which means its very good value for money. Is the link you showed the best place to buy it from, cos I've seen it on Ebay too? 

Cheers.


----------



## faultydroneunplugged (Aug 31, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the info about F10, it looks excellent stuff and kills a lot of bugs, also I worked out that a 100ml bottle of the concentrated stuff would do 50 litres, which means its very good value for money. Is the link you showed the best place to buy it from, cos I've seen it on Ebay too?
> 
> Cheers.


i buy it from there because i trust that source and dont find the price a problem.. 
personally, im not a great lover of ebay but i guess its worth a try if you can get it cheaper there and trust the source that it is whats written on the bottle etc..


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

faultydroneunplugged said:


> i buy it from there because i trust that source and dont find the price a problem..
> personally, im not a great lover of ebay but i guess its worth a try if you can get it cheaper there and trust the source that it is whats written on the bottle etc..


Well buying it from where you trust it is a good idea.

So I think I will buy it from the place you suggested. Just out of interest though, what is the price of delivery?

Thank :-x :-x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

delivery via royal mail is £1

does anyone know of anywhere else i can get this?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Garlands falconry also sells some F10 things (And are the main, if not the only, importers of it) inc. the wipes, disinfectant, shampoo and barrier ointment. They are in Staffordshire (between Tamworth and BurtonOT). Shropshire Exotics also sells it.:2thumb:


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*disinfectant*

Hi
Vetaclean solution is my trusted biocide for my racks, dilutes to make 75 litres, costs about £7. Continues to work in between cleans etc.Check out the full spec online. Well worth the money I think.
Available online via many outlets or get your local Rep shop to order if not already sold there.
Hope this helps


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Be Clean by be beaphar is what i use good stuff


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Beaphar Medicare Disinfectant Reptile 500ml x 2 Bottles on eBay (end time 09-Dec-09 10:46:10 GMT)

hear you are


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Beaphar Deep clean is a decent disinfectant , i use this myself .
It lasts for ages also has no taint and is non bleach


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

tokay said:


> Beaphar Deep clean is a decent disinfectant , i use this myself .
> It lasts for ages also has no taint and is non bleach


Hi Tokay

After doing much research I ended up buying the Vetaclean disinfectant.

Thanks for replying to my post tho.


----------

